# H&K 300 22WMR scope mount???



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got back from TX seeing my father who is very ill. He gave me several firearms, one happens to be a H&K 300 22WinMag which is a awesome little rifle! He thinks he had the scope mount be can't find it, just seeing if anyone on here might have one or know where to get one I checked gunbroker and numerous other sites with no luck! Thanks for the help! Some of the firearms I will be posting for sell later this week!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Midway has them in stock.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=147731&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Optics%20-%20Scope%20Rings%2C%20Bases%2C%20Mounting%20%26%20Accessories-_-PriceCompListing-_-147731


http://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com/item.aspx?PID=293412&w=PQ+JDyOLrQE=


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks I was just fixing to check them I checked Brownells,Numerichs,gunbroker etc thanks again, my dad used it around the farm to kill skunks,gophers etc it has alot old memories!!


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Doing a little more research on this little rifle they made factory claw scope mounts but they are really hard to find and very $$$ when you do, maybe I will find at show or shop one day! I cant wait to get my mount and scope in and go to the property and shoot it:thumbup:!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*The H&K Claw*

That claw mount was made by H&K and yes they are big bucks as is the mounts for the 91's and 93's. I suppose that the aftermarket mount would do, but try REALLY hard to come up with the OEM mount if your dad ever had one. 

BTW....that 300 is a super sweet little rifle,congrates on having a pop that "cares".---SAWMAN


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Sawman yeah I talked to him again today he is still looking for it he thinks he might be in a storage unit crossing my fingers! He gave me some pretty nice guns and .243 new in box for my boy to use when he gets older he always took time to take me fishing and hunting!:notworthy:


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*mount*

I believe they are called "ARMS" mounts, and I would try to contact H&K. they are probably the best mount ever made, as they are machined into the reciever or are built to clamp on it.. i.e. the mount for a 91-A2.. one other placve woul dbe Jack First


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I would really like to find a factory one they are awesome mounts just very hard to find and are $$$, the cost of it dont really bother me if I could find one being as the gun didnt cost me a dime.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Take A Look.......*

.....at Numrich Arms. They would probably have it if anybody did. 

You could also try Brownell's. Years ago Bushmaster carried them but doubt it now. In 1982 the claw mount for my HK91 cost me(IIRC)$249. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> .....at Numrich Arms. They would probably have it if anybody did.
> 
> You could also try Brownell's. Years ago Bushmaster carried them but doubt it now. In 1982 the claw mount for my HK91 cost me(IIRC)$249. ---- SAWMAN


Sounds about right. Springfield armory was selling a identical knock off for less than half that back then. My HK91 still has it mounted.

Even though it's one of my favorite rifles I only put about a mag through it every year or so.


----------

